# May Brick auction



## Ironbuilt (May 1, 2014)

Ok due to technical difficultys of the April  Brick auction I am doing a personal auction with some other members donating. and please wait till may 5 to bid so all items can be said at one time on that day , any  donations pm me before then. Sorry peckerwood for the mess up..
Current items .. all proceeds will go to Bricks fund via paypal .. sorry for confusion . . 
 3- 50Mg x 10ml injectable dbol
 1 - 20ml x 100 test suspension.


----------



## AnaSCI (May 1, 2014)

Appreciate you stepping up on this Ironbuilt! Very generous of you!


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 1, 2014)

Its an awesome group of guys here that's for sure. Thanks anasci for allowing us to step up for one if our own. Ib is a class act.


----------



## vpiedu (May 1, 2014)

cool IB, i have the following items to add to the auction:

2 x Test 400 10ml vials
4 x hexarelin 5mg vials 
1 Organon Pregnyl 5000mg (HCG)

VP


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 1, 2014)

Ok so far we got this   
3 inj dbol (50mg x 3)
1 20 ml test suspension 100mg ml
2  iso v test 400  x 10ml---- donated by vpiedu
2 iso v eq x 10ml ---------  donated by Atom Ant    ..
4 x hexerelin  5mg ---------------- donated by vpiedu 
1 organon pregnyl 5000iu .-------- donated vpiedu
Appreciate all whos involved.  !


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 1, 2014)

If it wasn't for ib and I discussing shirts to sell for brick Idt I would've thought up the auction the first go around. Just goes to show you how much we do care about each other. Eventhough we're all roid raging lunatics jk.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 1, 2014)

Now added.  Gonna be huge guys 
1 100 ip armidex
2 100 MP t-4
1 PGE1 ergo


----------



## Magnus82 (May 1, 2014)

I'll throw in 2 npp.


----------



## Nattydread (May 1, 2014)

Wow!! This is gonna be one hell of a auction. 
You guys donating and starting this auction are great men. 
Bless you all.


----------



## vpiedu (May 1, 2014)

i also have some extras i am going to throw in as a secret but they will be greatly appreciated.

VP


----------



## srd1 (May 1, 2014)

Put me down to donate:
3- 10ml Lightning Fast All-American Blends (200 test e 100 tren e)
1-10ml Drakurus Labs 300mg Sustenon (Guaranteed Gear)

Ill look thru my safe tonight and see if I can come up with more!

Come on guys lets make this auction fuckin huge!!!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 2, 2014)

Ok guys if its too many items it may not be pocketbook friendly.  So after srd 4 items how about a cap on this for May.  All good with that?  We do another auction asap for other donations. Speak up..  Thks.  Ib 
Auction will commense after u guys are ok with my  thoughts.  Very kind meatheads I must say..


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 2, 2014)

I agree cuz with all this it should bring upwards of 400


----------



## vpiedu (May 2, 2014)

^^^^agreed!


VP


----------



## srd1 (May 2, 2014)

Sounds like a plan brother!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 2, 2014)

Ok can someone computer savy post all items , whos donating , some items is annonimous donation,  and lets start this bitch friday May 2.
Appreciate who does it..Make it fancy..lol


----------



## vpiedu (May 2, 2014)

Bricks May Auction starts today:headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang: thanks to everyone for participating weather you are donating gear or bidding or both. This is for a great cause and will help out Brick with some cash and seeing the forum stepping up also will help keep his spirits up. 

the following is up on the auction block:

3 inj dbol (50mg x 3) donated by IB
1 20 ml test suspension 100mg ml donated by IB
2 iso v test 400 x 10ml---- donated by vpiedu
2 iso v eq x 10ml --------- donated by Atom Ant ..
4 x hexerelin 5mg ---------------- donated by vpiedu 
1 organon pregnyl 5000iu .-------- donated vpiedu
2 NPP x 10ml donated by Magnus82
3- 10ml Lightning Fast All-American Blends (200 test e 100 tren e) donated by srd1
1-10ml Drakurus Labs 300mg Sustenon (Guaranteed Gear) donated by srd1
1 100 ip armidex donated by anonymous 
2 100 MP t-4 donated by anonymous
1 PGE1 ergo donated by anonymous

pretty impressive package here! there are going to be some extras thrown in as well that are not listed so please make your bids and thank you again!

VP


----------



## vpiedu (May 2, 2014)

when this auction is over even if you dont win it i encourage everyone that can to please send 5, 10, 20 bucks or whatever because every little bit helps and again everyone here especially Bricks appreciates everyones participation. thanks again to all!!!!

VP


----------



## thebrick (May 2, 2014)

Guys, you all are giving me a red face here... I sure appreciate it and it is not at all expected. The support as been humbling and shows the best of what the brotherhood is about and is alive and well. 

One more chemo cycle to go starting next week and I hope its good news for me for a long, long time. My gut says it will be. I have to hang on that.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 2, 2014)

Prayers for "thebrick"


----------



## AtomAnt (May 2, 2014)

I'll get the ball rolling with a $250 bid


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 2, 2014)

vpiedu said:


> Bricks May Auction starts today:headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang: thanks to everyone for participating weather you are donating gear or bidding or both. This is for a great cause and will help out Brick with some cash and seeing the forum stepping up also will help keep his spirits up.
> 
> the following is up on the auction block:
> 
> ...




Thanks VP,
Now guys the bidding can start !   Will run this auction the whole month of May. 
Ib.


----------



## Magnus82 (May 2, 2014)

$100


----------



## vpiedu (May 2, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> I'll get the ball rolling with a $250 bid



just wanted them to be in the correct order.

VP


----------



## Magnus82 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks vp.   $275


----------



## Nattydread (May 2, 2014)

$300.00


----------



## srd1 (May 2, 2014)

I just noticed anonymous donated some t4 Im gonna throw in 100 pharm grade clen 40mcg each with my donation also great stuff in blister packs.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 3, 2014)

Ok Ak add the clen tabs.   Lol.  Thanks Srd.   Very generous brutha..


----------



## BigBob (May 3, 2014)

Sorry I always come late to the party. I'm donating 10ml isovet oxy test and 100 oxandrinol.
Peace brothers.


----------



## BigBob (May 3, 2014)

LOL. Do I hear $325!?


----------



## Nattydread (May 4, 2014)

$350.00


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 18, 2014)

Come on fellas


----------



## srd1 (May 18, 2014)

No doubt this pretty good little gift bag and it couldnt be for a better cause come on bros lets get this thing up there $400.


----------



## d2r2ddd (May 19, 2014)

Can i still donate? 
1x10ml Unigen Sustanon 250mg


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 19, 2014)

d2r2ddd said:


> Can i still donate?
> 1x10ml Unigen Sustanon 250mg



Read the below statement we need to get this up atleast another hundred easily before we start throwing in more stuff. Personally I'd love to throw some money at this but I don't have the funds right now.  







Ironbuilt said:


> Ok guys if its too many items it may not be pocketbook friendly.  So after srd 4 items how about a cap on this for May.  All good with that?  We do another auction asap for other donations. Speak up..  Thks.  Ib
> Auction will commense after u guys are ok with my  thoughts.  Very kind meatheads I must say..


----------



## *Bio* (May 19, 2014)

Hey all, sorry, I didn't see this thread until now.  Ironically enough, I had cancer surgery five weeks ago...Now on the mend!

IB, can you PM me with the details on how this auction is going to work?  I wasn't quite clear with the above statement...Thanks!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 19, 2014)

Yessir Bio..  sent brutha.  God bless on your mend.  If you care to share we got lots of fight to share here !  Ib


----------



## Nattydread (May 23, 2014)

So who's got the highest bid so far?


----------



## srd1 (May 24, 2014)

I think i do @ $400:headbang:


----------



## Nattydread (May 24, 2014)

Ok. Wasn't sure if that was a bid or asking to bump up the bidding.


----------



## srd1 (May 24, 2014)

Nope Im in for 400:love1:


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 28, 2014)

Gotta bump this before its over


----------



## srd1 (May 28, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Gotta bump this before its over



Cut it out fucker Im winning!!! LMAO


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 28, 2014)

Hey now lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 29, 2014)

400 so far.   Come on guys.  This is a screaming deal and the cause is for an outstanding member  !  Thanks.


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 29, 2014)

I really wish I had the money for this some great and much needed items. Come on brothers I really think this should bring in atleast $500-600. But I'm sitting this one out ib why don't you enlighten everyone on what all is up for auction.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 29, 2014)

CHECK IT OUT MEATHEADS ! Plus you get free shipping.   :headbang:

3 inj dbol (50mg x 3) donated by IB
1 20 ml test suspension 100mg ml donated by IB
2 iso v test 400 x 10ml---- donated by vpiedu
2 iso v eq x 10ml --------- donated by Atom Ant ..
4 x hexerelin 5mg ---------------- donated by vpiedu 
1 organon pregnyl 5000iu .-------- donated vpiedu
2 NPP x 10ml donated by Magnus82
3- 10ml Lightning Fast All-American Blends (200 test e 100 tren e) donated by srd1
1-10ml Drakurus Labs 300mg Sustenon (Guaranteed Gear) donated by srd1
1 100 ip armidex donated by anonymous 
2 100 MP t-4 donated by anonymous
1 PGE1 ergo donated by anonymous


140 mls of quality product and peptides . AT 3 $ A CC ITS 420 $ + OTHER PRODUCTS.  SON OF A BITCH !!!!!


----------



## srd1 (May 29, 2014)

You left off the 100 pharm grade clen I was throwing in also.


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 31, 2014)

Please send money to [email protected]
And provide a pic of to show proof and pm ironbuilt. Also all contributors please pm ib as well. 
Thanks
P


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 31, 2014)

:sSp_clangrats::celebrate:

Well shit Srd won the mega auction. 
Congrats brother !


----------



## MattG (May 31, 2014)

Hell yeah, congrats bro thats a hell of a package you just won there. Wish i wasnt poor right now or i woulda got in on this. Enjoy the goodies :headbang:


----------



## srd1 (May 31, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Please send money to SecureNym - Secure E-Mail Service
> And provide a pic of to show proof and pm ironbuilt. Also all contributors please pm ib as well.
> Thanks
> P



Im running errands in town with the wife when we get in tonight Ill get this done....thanks guys.


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 31, 2014)

Congrats brother you won another auction


----------



## srd1 (May 31, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Congrats brother you won another auction



Thanks man... I just think its a good cause.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 1, 2014)

Ok all donators Srd1 has sent me verified info for his  paypal send. 
Please send Srd his winnings and if address is needed pm me  .
Thanks for the great support!


For those that would like to send even a 10 $ donation please do so to [email protected]/


----------



## srd1 (Jun 5, 2014)

Just wanted to thank vpiedu his eagle landed today with some thought full extra goodies on top of what he donated thanks brother!

Wanted to also thank IB also for all hes done with this ...you da man brother!


----------



## srd1 (Jun 10, 2014)

Wanted to thank magnus and anonymous eagles landed today and they are awsome!


----------



## thebrick (Jun 13, 2014)

IB, Phoe, EVERYBODY, I wanted to thank you for what you have done for me. The support and your prayers are MUCH appreciated. 

Its been a rough 7 months for me but things are looking much better for me as of last week. My first post-surgery and post-chemo CT scan looks very promising. They did NOT see any cancer! That was a huge relief let me tell you! They will be watching me a very long time and I hope that trend can continue! 

Your support helped me more than you know. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 13, 2014)

NOW THATS WHAT WE LIKE TO HEAR BRICK..!

From one iron brother to another we welcome you any time..


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 14, 2014)

Srd, this slipped my mind... I figured someone would PM. Message me your address and I'll get that EQ to you


----------



## srd1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Address sent.... I wasnt worried about you brother.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 14, 2014)

srd1 said:


> Address sent.... I wasnt worried about you brother.




Thanks... Work had been so busy and I'm getting over being sick ever since the last show. I'll get you squared up


----------



## thebrick (Jun 14, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> Thanks... Work had been so busy and I'm getting over being sick ever since the last show. I'll get you squared up



Hope you are doing better Atom. Been missing seeing  you around!


----------

